# Loch Ness Monster



## JWJ1 (Apr 16, 2012)

I have just re-found my only copy of the "Marconi Mariner", Vol V No.66 dated May/June 1958, priced 6d.

I obviously saved it because my name is listed under NEW APPOINTMENTS.

An interesting lead article features a search of Loch Ness by the BBC, led by Raymond Baxter and using the latest Marconi Fishgraph.

The vessel used for the search was a Clyde Puffer named "******", previously used in a series about "Maggie", another Puffer.

The Marconi man was a Mr David Anderson, an inspector from the Aberdeen depot.

The article concludes on the positive note :

"Assuming that the Monster exists, the type of equipment most suitable for locating it was ascertained, and the unexplained marking on our echo meter does tend to give credence to the local legend of the existence of such a creature."

Blimey !! Makes you feel you've been around a wee bit too long ?


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

I think it was in 1966 some of the members of The National Anguilla Club, who were going to Loch Ness to try and break the UK Eel Record,were shown some high level pictures taken by the RAF of something large and fast moving on the loch...this was partially submerged and not a boat.

Some weeks later we were on the Loch, as were the Monster Observation lot, and much speculation had been made as there had been a 'sighting' in Urquart Bay the previous week.....this was the area we were night fishing...Caledonian Canal westwards. There was a chageover of the Monster spotters one lunchtime and they were all in the Clansman (?) Hotel for a drink.....a local bus driver ran into the pub and said there had just been another sighting....in front of where their abandoned cameras were near Dochfour!

geoff


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

Best place to see the Loch Ness Monster is just outside the pub after you've been thrown out at closing time ... (any pub will do.)


----------



## King Ratt (Aug 23, 2005)

The famous naturalist, Dr Peter Scott, gave the Loch Ness Monster a latin sounding name. Nessiteras Rhombopteryx. Just happens to be an anagram - Monster hoax by Sir Peter S.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day bobclay.sm.28th.oct.2013.08:24,re:loch ness monster.i like your post about able to see the monster.outside any pub at closing time. its good for the tourist trade.have a good day.regards ben27


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

Be warned ; I who have spent many hours on the Loch have seen things I cant explain . Also seen many things I can explain .
Don't tempt Nessie . Derek


----------



## kevin morgan (Mar 22, 2008)

I read the other day that it was really a German U- boat ?


----------



## expats (Mar 9, 2013)

Don't laugh but I've really seen a 'sea monster'....In 1968 we were loading guano at Ocean Island where, to avoid possible damage to the conveyor belt during hours of darkness, ships steamed a couple of miles offshore and drifted until daylight...

We used to fish for sharks by the lightof 'cluster bulbs' and there were dozens, all about 5ft long, in the light...

Suddenly they all scattered (like minnows when a pike appears) and, swimming though the light was a fish, shaped almost exactly like a barracuda, but about 20 to 25 feet long... 

What was it?...Please don't say "too many 'Tennants", etc. cos I've heard them all....


----------



## Hamish Mackintosh (Jan 5, 2006)

expats said:


> Don't laugh but I've really seen a 'sea monster'....In 1968 we were loading guano at Ocean Island where, to avoid possible damage to the conveyor belt during hours of darkness, ships steamed a couple of miles offshore and drifted until daylight...
> 
> We used to fish for sharks by the lightof 'cluster bulbs' and there were dozens, all about 5ft long, in the light...
> 
> ...


THat would have been at Narua surely? There were no conveyor belts at Ocean Island, loaded off barges brought alongside and loaded with the ships gear


----------



## expats (Mar 9, 2013)

Hamish Mackintosh said:


> THat would have been at Narua surely? There were no conveyor belts at Ocean Island, loaded off barges brought alongside and loaded with the ships gear


Thanks for the correction..
There was definitely a conveyor belt so it must have been Nauru....


----------



## bluemoon (Jul 19, 2009)

have loaded phosphate at Nauru, Ocean and Christmas, from memory I thought loading was done by conveyor at all three.


----------



## tiachapman (Mar 25, 2008)

yes its there ive seen it


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

Nessie or the conveyor ???


----------



## Hamish Mackintosh (Jan 5, 2006)

Ok let me say I am speaking of the early fifties, there was NO conveyor belt at Ocean Island then! Lighters would come alongside containing "Tubs"(for want of a better word)of phosphate, which were then loaded using the ships gear, it was a fairley fast operation as they worked two shifts,but just as dusty as the Nauru conveyor system, We would use the lighters for a lift ashore and go swimming in the little harbour at ocean island, which was very handy as one could get ashore, or back aboard, pretty well anytime. I do have a photo someplace of the Ivybank loading there taken from one of the lighters with the lads going ashore but have no means of uploading it. A "ruse" the Ozz bosses had to speed up loading was to "up" the dayshifts production tonnage on the notice board, so that the PM shift would go like H to try and beat it, I can not remember being at Ocean Island more than three days (weather permitting) nor can I remember tying up to anything like we did at nauru I think we just drifted? cheers H


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

...................thread not a Nessie or a Morag any longer just loading of PO4..

geoff


----------



## Ian Beattie (Mar 28, 2013)

Ref #8 I seem to remember there were a lot of very large sharks about in those waters especially tiger sharks whale sharks I've seen them and they can be well over twenty feet - just an input or and idea

_______________

useeimbutunoseeim Bass


----------



## expats (Mar 9, 2013)

Ian Beattie said:


> Ref #8 I seem to remember there were a lot of very large sharks about in those waters especially tiger sharks whale sharks I've seen them and they can be well over twenty feet - just an input or and idea
> 
> _______________
> 
> useeimbutunoseeim Bass


Trust me! it wasn't a shark...


----------



## charles henry (May 18, 2008)

Going up the Red Sea from Suez we trailed a hook with a collar tied on to simulate a fly. The line was half inch manila rope and we caught quite a few barracuda
(good eating). 
One day around noon something got hooked and immediately took all the rope and swung around to our beam. It kept the line rigid for a while and then the line broke. Never knew what it was but it was something we all agreed we were lucky that we didnt land it.

Chas


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

I once saw a sea monster. It was the most horrible bloated nightmare you can possibly imagine, the sort of thing that haunts the shadows of your darkest nightmare.
But.
It turned out to be the chief cook taking his smoko on the poopdeck. Such is how legends are born.


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

We had stopped because of engine trouble and I was taking a breather looking over the rail when the ships baker tossed a basket of stale bread over the side,the loaves floated for a min or two when all of a sudden this big mouth fish swallowed almost all the bread in one gulp,a Maltese Greaser standing next to me said it was a giant Moray, it was an ugly fish/monster.


----------



## Ian Beattie (Mar 28, 2013)

J.R. that could very well be the answer there were a lot of extremely large eels with very large teeth around and about. Cheers

_______________

useeimbutunoseeim Bass


----------



## expats (Mar 9, 2013)

John Rogers said:


> We had stopped because of engine trouble and I was taking a breather looking over the rail when the ships baker tossed a basket of stale bread over the side,the loaves floated for a min or two when all of a sudden this big mouth fish swallowed almost all the bread in one gulp,a Maltese Greaser standing next to me said it was a giant Moray, it was an ugly fish/monster.


As Moray eels are mainly bottom feeders and tend to live/hunt from crevices in reefs, I tend to think that your big mouth fish was very unlikely to have been a Moray eel....Still keep the answers coming....


----------



## tiachapman (Mar 25, 2008)

its there alright ive seen it HIC HIC HIC


----------



## Hey!marconi (Dec 19, 2013)

Hi JWJ1,

Ive just joined the site.
Can you believe I started with Marconi in June 1958!!! please tell me if I am in the new recruits in your M Mag.
I seem to be following your career as I too packed in in 1964 ( to get married), but returned in 1974 to finish my life at sea in 2002.

My name is Francis Ralph and my first appt was "Sicilian" out of Liverpool.

Dont say you were at Northern Cties Preston School with me , that would be too much!


----------



## JWJ1 (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi Hey!marconi.

Sorry, neither you or the Scicilian are mentioned in the May/June issue of the Marconi Mariner, either under New Appointments or under Liverpool branch.

If you are interested I could email the scanned magazine to you, the
scans are already done.

'Fraid I wasn't at your college either, I went to Brookes Bar in Mighty Manchester, but my first vessel was a BP tanker.

Cheers.


----------

